# how many times can you reuse a fruit fly culture



## Aron963 (Jul 29, 2019)

this might have been asked but could not find it.

how many times can you reuse a fruit fly culture before you have to get a new one. I have the same FF that i got from joshs frogs and have made something like 10 or so over time. I make 2 cultures a week.


----------



## Dendrusernm (Jul 27, 2019)

I am well over 200 cultures from two cultures (over a year). I do frequently mix two cultures into one when making new ones (Makes me feel like I have some genetic diversity). 

I think as long as your flies look healthy and you are using supplements when feeding you should be fine. 

I definitely would like to see how others feel about this.


----------



## Aron963 (Jul 29, 2019)

thank you.
I remember someone tell me to get a new one at some point but don't know how log it was. to quote what they said ( order a new culture so you don't have the hills have eyes fruit fly's)


----------



## Dendrusernm (Jul 27, 2019)

I may have heard banjos playing from a couple cultures, but no hills have eyes yet........

I'm sure this is an odd question. Just want to confirm you are making each new culture from the newest ones not the originals?

just didn't want confusion.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Aron963 said:


> this might have been asked but could not find it.


It is buried deep in some of the general FF culturing threads. I don't think I would be able to find it on demand either, but all those old threads are worth reading as you find time.

Theoretically, you can reproduce FF's _ad infinitum_. In practice, folks who always use only the new booming flies for new cxs end up selecting for flies that don't produce much past the first boom. Also, if mites get in, and you keep starting new cxs with mitey flies, production on the new cxs can drop.


----------



## Aron963 (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes I’m taking the ff’s from each booming culture to start the next ones. I’m making 2 about every week. Than you both For the information. I’m glad I found dendroboard I have found some good information on here and some good ideas on my next Vivarium


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I haven't bought new turkish gliders in a very long time, maybe five years. I had hydei going for a few years until phorid flies destroyed my culture and I keep putting off replacing them.


----------

